
Show HN: I Made a Webpage Editor for Power Users Called Vivpage - tjchear
https://vivpage.com/
======
tjchear
Heavily inspired by vi text editor. WYSIWYG but sans the mouse. Some of the
things you can do with it:

    
    
      * create an element before/after/begin/end/around other elements
      * easily toggle classes/attributes/styles
      * move/clone/edit many elements at different places at the same time (just like Sublime's multi-cursor simultaneous editor)
      * quick undo/redo
      * CSS framework support (quickly imports externally hosted CSS files such as Bootstrap, Tailwind, UIkit, Material, etc)
    

To start creating a Bootstrap page, when you go to
[https://vivpage.com/pages/new](https://vivpage.com/pages/new), just press
colon key to get into command mode, then type lf bootstrap and hit enter.
You're ready to create html elements! Here's an easy one for a hero section:

    
    
      $div -c container
      $div -c jumbotron
      $h1 -c display-4 "Hello World!"
      >p -c lead "We change the world one Bootstrap class at a time!"
    

For more information on how to do other things, check out
[https://vivpage.com/doc/quickstart](https://vivpage.com/doc/quickstart) and
[https://vivpage.com/doc/reference](https://vivpage.com/doc/reference).

p/s: I worked really hard to build this, so please let me know what you think!

